# Διάφορα Προιόντα > UPS & Πηγές Τροφοδοσίας >  Oλοκληρωμενο φορτιστη LIDL

## JOUN

Καλησπερα.
Εχω εναν φορτιστη αυτοκινητου αγορασμενου απο το LIDL.Αυτος κανει διαφορα κολπα:ελεγχει την ταση μπαταριας και κανονιζει το ρευμα φορτισης,κανει φορτιση συντηρησης κλπ κλπ.
Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχει χαλασει και το μονο που κανει ειναι οταν παιρνει ταση να μπαινει σε  standby..Απο εκει και μετα δεν ξυπναει.Εχει κυκλωμα διακοπτικο το οποιο δουλευει,εχει στο δευτερευων ενα σταθεροποιητη 5V που δουλευει επισης και τωρα προσπαθω να καταλαβω τι γινεται με το ολοκληρωμενο στην φωτο το οποιο φανταζομαι κανει ολη την δουλεια επειδη το μπουτον δινει εντολη σ'αυτο και επισης τα διαφορα ενδεικτικα παιρνουν εντολη απ' αυτο...


Αν δεν φαινεται καλα γραφει Α823G0572#N

----------


## antonis_p

Κάποιος μου έλεγε σήμερα το πρωί πως το LIDL θα ξαναβγάλει αυτόν τον φορτιστή τις επόμενες μέρες.
Η πληροφορία με κάθε επιφύλαξη.

----------


## JOUN

Το ξερω εδω ειναι: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...036#post491036 
Μου ρχεται να παω να τον παρω για να φτιαξω αυτον που εχω ηδη..

----------


## xsterg

παιδια τον ξανα εχει το λιντλ.

----------


## dalai

κανε κατι πιο πονηρο. Αγορασε ενα καινουργιο και μετα απο μια βδομαδα πανε πισω στην εγγυηση τον παλιο (τον χαλασμενο).

----------

patridas595 (10-12-12)

----------


## radiomario

για τα λεφτα του  μονο στα 20 euro που κοστιζει ειναι  τζαμπα - ευκαιρια , εχω  παρει 2 κομματια το ιδιο κ 2 φιλαρακια μου εδω κ 3 χρονια κ ειμαστε απολυτα ευχαριστημενοι ολοι . για να αρχισει να φορτιζει  ομως πρεπει η  ταση της  μπαταριας να ειναι απο 7 volt κ πανω τουλαχιστον , για κυταξε το αυτο φιλε . κ για να πω κ την αληθεια ειναι το μονο μαγαζι στην ελλαδα - αυτο το εχω συναντησει μονο στο εξωτερικο - στο οποιο αγοραζεις π.χ. μια tv - radiocd- η τον ανωτερω φορτιστη κλπ  κ αφου εχεις ανοιξει την συσκευασια το εχεις δοκιμασει - δουλεψει  το εχεις καψει  η  δεν σε ικανοποιει ο ηχος η εικονα κλπ , εχεις το δικαιωμα να πας πισω αυτο που αγορασες εντος 30 ημερων , εγω προσωπικα ειχα  αγορασει radio-cd αυτοκινητου το ειχα για 28 ημερες το ειχα δουλεψει ολο αυτο το διαστημα στο αυτοκινητο το πηγα πισω λεγοντας δεν με ικανοποιησε ο ηχος του κ πηρα πισω τα λεφτα μου με την αποδειξη κ ανοιγμενη την συσκευασια επαναλαμβανω   κ χωρις καμμια ερωτηση απο το lidl παιρνεις τα χρηματα σου πισω στο ακεραιο κ το σημαντικο  ειναι οτι δεν σε  υποχρεωνει να αγορασεις κατι αλλο απο εκει . αν γινεται  αυτο αλλου  πεστε μου να μαθω σε ποιο μαγαζι  το εχετε συναντησει πως λεγεται κ που ειναι ...

----------


## JOUN

Για λεγε λεπτομερειες Μαριε..Εγω δεν το εχω δει ποτε να δουλευει,μου το φερανε χαλασμενο.Λες με τα πολλα να το εφτιαξα και να μην το ξερω;Βρηκα μια ζενερ βραχυκυκλωμενη αλλα ηταν στο πρωτευων και αφου την αφαιρεσα και μετα δεν ειδα καμμια διαφορα.
Αυτο που μου κανει ειναι να αναβει το standby και οσο και να παταω το μπουτον δεν κανει τιποτα..Λες οτι θελει πανω απο 7 βολτ για να ξεκινησει;Εβαλα μια 6βολτη δεν εκανε τιποτα..Την εβαλα αναποδα και αναψε η προστασια στον φορτιστη..

----------


## radiomario

> Για λεγε λεπτομερειες Μαριε..Εγω δεν το εχω δει ποτε να δουλευει,μου το φερανε χαλασμενο.Λες με τα πολλα να το εφτιαξα και να μην το ξερω;Βρηκα μια ζενερ βραχυκυκλωμενη αλλα ηταν στο πρωτευων και αφου την αφαιρεσα και μετα δεν ειδα καμμια διαφορα.
> Αυτο που μου κανει ειναι να αναβει το standby και οσο και να παταω το μπουτον δεν κανει τιποτα..Λες οτι θελει πανω απο 7 βολτ για να ξεκινησει;Εβαλα μια 6βολτη δεν εκανε τιποτα..Την εβαλα αναποδα και αναψε η προστασια στον φορτιστη..


  ναι θελει πανω απο 7-7.5  volt, εγω με αυτον φορτιζω μπαταρια moto-car-ups εδω κ 3 χρονια χωρις το παραμικρο προβλημα ,κ μαλιστα  ειμαι γραμμενος   σε club μηχανοβιων εχουν παρει πολλα παιδια αυτον τον φορτιστη κ σε κανεναν δεν βγηκε ελατωματικος , μετρα την ταση της μπαταριας πρωτα με ενα πολυμετρο

----------

